# To Beat Jakarta's Gridlock, Get On Your Electric Bike



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Patrick Anderson, with Australian Volunteers International, offers ten steps for the government in Jakarta to take to easy city's traffic congestion, including use of electric motors on bicycles.

More...


----------

